# 55w CF ?



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

what 55w cf bulb do you recomend?

i like the greener look of amano tanks, i know he uses 8000k 

there is something similar to that bulbs? but cheaper and good quality?

thanks in advance

ricky
Argentina.


----------



## Rickylp (May 19, 2005)

what about Helios 7100k cf bulbs? anyone using it? how they look?

thanks in advance

Ricky.


----------



## erik Loza (Feb 6, 2006)

I have a 55w Coralife 6,700K over a dry terrarium with some small cacti and succulents. It's a bit yellow for my tastes but the plants do well enough. Picked up a spare bulb made by Oddysea that is advertised at 10,000K. It is a bit cooler in terms of color temp but also a bit dimmer in terms of actual light output. Perhaps it's the brand, though. It was quite a bit less expensive than the Coralife tube.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

If the Coralife 6700k bulbs are a little on the yellow side for you I have seen 6700k/10000k bulbs at www.drfostersmith.com 
also at my LFS i have noticed when planning for future replacements when my 65W bulbs need replaced, i saw a bulb that was either 65W or 55W that was a 6700k/8000k 50/50 mix. I think it may have even been made by coralife. I could take another look next time I'm in there to find out for sure.


----------



## redstrat (Apr 3, 2006)

http://www.esuweb.com/products.asp?ESUSubCompany=Coralife&Catagory=Compact%20Fluorescent%20Lamps&SubCatagory=Colormax-6,700K%20Compact%20Fluorescent%20Lamps&RelationID=12&IDProductRelationship=305

Thats a link to coralife's website with the mixed bulb I was talking about. 
If I remember correctly the box said that colormax was roughly 8000K.

Also I'm pretty sure the 65W CFbulbs work on 55W CFballasts, but I could be wrong about that.


----------

